# Fischereiprüfung 1976 und nun?



## Krabat_11 (26. Februar 2014)

Hi Boardies,
wie aus dem Thema zu sehen ist, meine Prüfung liegt jetzt 38 Jahre zurück. Zwischen 1976 und jetzt habe ich auch gute 25 Jahre Komplettpause mit dem Fischen gehabt und ich muss zugeben, mein Wissen ist ein wenig eingerostet. Andere Sachen waren halt wichtiger und interessanter. Die Zeiten ändern sich und ich bin jetzt wieder ernsthaft eingestiegen. Damit ich wieder ein wenig sattelfester werde, möchte ich mein Wissen mit überschaubarem Aufwand (zeitlich und räumlich) wieder auf einen akzeptablen Stand bringen. Wie kann ich das sinnvoll am besten tun?

THX und TL
Hauke


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 1976 und nun?*

Du kannst dir alles was dich interessiert im AB anlesen und bei konkreten Fragen wirst du hier auch Anspruch finden!
Ich habe meinen Schein 72 gemacht, aber das ein Fisch mit Hilfe eines Hakens zu fangen ist, hat sich seitdem nicht geändert!

Jürgen


----------



## Krabat_11 (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 1976 und nun?*

Hallo Jürgen,
die AB-Fragen, die stelle ich, verlass Dich drauf ;-)
Mir geht es eher um das aktive Wissen und nicht um jenes, dass ich erfragen kann. Noch kann ich lernen, in ein paar Jahren ist das vorbei ;-)
nd in der tat es gibt Fische die sich mit einem Haken fangen lassen - Heringe zum Beispiel ;-)

Ach ja, den Ironie-Bottom habe ich nicht gefunden ;-)

TL
Hauke


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 1976 und nun?*



> Mir geht es eher um das aktive Wissen und nicht um jenes, dass ich erfragen kann


Aktives Wissen heißt Anwendung. 
Geh einfach angeln, dass verlernt man nicht, ist wie Fahradfahren.
Vielleicht wäre es auch hilfreich, mit jemandem zusammen zum Angeln zu gehen.
Eventuell einem Verein beitreten, wenn du das nicht schon bist!
Oder hier im Board etwas mit Gleichgesinnten klar machen.
Ich sehe du bist aus Lörrach, da wird wohl der Rhein das naheliegenste Gewässer sein, damit hast du natürlich einen erhöhten Schwierigkeitsgrad, denn gerade der Rhein ist für Unerfahrene nicht einfach zu befischen. Mir geht das heute noch so, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich ein paar mal öfters dort gefischt habe als du!

Jürgen

P.S.: Ich habe noch nie auf Heringe gefischt, damit hast du mir z.B. schon etwas voraus!


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 1976 und nun?*

Kann Jürgen nur zustimmen - Klotten packen und ab ans Wasser! 
Wie man Montagen für Pose und/oder Grundblei zusammenbaut kriegste noch hin?
Ansonsten sind u.a. hier ein paar Bilder dazu
http://www.angelknotenpage.de/Montagen/angelmontagen.htm
Auch wenn das 25 Jahre her ist - die Handgriffe werden nicht sofort sitzen, aber das kommt wieder.
Ging mir genauso, als ich nach einiger Zeit mal wieder feedern war...


----------



## Krabat_11 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung 1976 und nun?*

Danke für Eure Kommentare, das sind ja fast Beileidsbekundungen ;-)
Ganz so schlimm ist es mit mir zum Glück noch nicht, ich fische seit ein paar Monaten wieder, leichte Spinnfischen ist z. Zt. mein Ding, scheint mir der geringste Aufwand für den Neu-Anfang. Einen jungen Lehrmeister habe ich auch.  Der Rhein ist tatsächlich mein Gewässer, aber in Mannheim, da ich dort geschäftlich viel Zeit verbringe und nach Feierabend mal 2h los, das ist es was ich lieb gewonnen habe. Nach anfänglichen Startproblemen und ein paar Euro Lehrgeld geht es eigentlich. Ok, ich habe mir erstmal den Rapfen als Zielfisch gesucht, der ist leicht zu finden, jedenfalls im Sommer und es läuft dann und wann recht gut.
Aber back to topic, es geht mir wirklich um sowas wie die Theorie der Angelei und allem was darum herum wichtig ist. Dass der Döbel kein Rapfen war habe ich ja noch erkannt, Barsch ging auch noch ;-), aber wenn es mal schwieriger wird, möchte ich nicht so komplett beschauert da stehen.

Euch TL
Gruss Hauke


----------

